# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Baker Hughes to bring 475 new jobs to OKC

## Pete

On the agenda for next week's meeting of the Economic Development Trust, there is a resolution to approve $850,000 in job incentive funds to Baker Hughes Oilfield Operations.

They will be adding 475 jobs over the next five years and building a new facility on the SW corner of the Kilpatrick Turnpike and Broadway Extension.



All of the following is from the EDT agenda:


Background
*The Company plans to add 475 new jobs in Oklahoma City over the next five (5) years*. These jobs include new manufacturing jobs and other onsite jobs that will support its oil field service operations in the region. The average first year wage for these new jobs is estimated to be $51,660.
Baker Hughes is in need of expanding its manufacturing capacity for its Artificial Lift Systems (ALS) group and desires to invest in a state-ofthe-
art manufacturing facility using high tech robotics to manufacture motors used in the oil and gas services industry. Making these investments in Oklahoma City would bring manufacturing jobs back to the United States. Baker has an existing manufacturing facility located in Oklahoma City with 48 employees. The construction of these two new manufacturing facilities will bring an additional 250 ALS manufacturing jobs and 125 motor manufacturing jobs to the state. This, along with the 100 on-site support jobs represents a total of 475 new quality jobs to Oklahoma City over the next 5 years.

Company Background
Baker Hughes Incorporated was formed in 1987 with the merger of Baker International and Hughes Tool Company. Baker Hughes Incorporated creates value from oil and gas reservoirs with high-performance drilling, evaluation, completions and production technology services, integrated operations and reservoir consulting. Its solutions are designed to lower costs, reduce risk or improve productivity for the global oil and gas industry. The company is headquartered in Houston, Texas and has offices in throughout the United Sates. In 2012, Baker Hughes Incorporated generated revenues of $21.36 billion. Baker Hughes Incorporated has over 58,800 employees in more than 80 countries. This project is being undertaken by both Baker Hughes Oilfield Operations, Inc. (BHOO) and Baker Petrolite Corporation (BPC), both of which are subsidiaries of Baker Hughes Incorporated and will employee employees associated with this project.

Project Background
The Greater Oklahoma City Chamber and the City have worked with the Company since the middle of October, 2013. In evaluating its location
options for these new manufacturing facilities, Company management met with City and Chamber staff to discuss the needs of their planned operation. *Based in part upon local incentives (city and state), the company has decided to locate this operation in Oklahoma City.*

Economic Impact
The *total estimated economic impact of this project is $299.6 million over the first four year period* (based on total project impact, including capital investment, wages, state and local taxes). The estimated local sales tax and property tax revenue is expected to be $549,749 over the first four year period and $250,294 annually from the 5th year forward.

----------


## bradh

Awesome

----------


## Mel

More good paying jobs is great news.

----------


## bchris02

Great news!

----------


## DoctorTaco

Between this and the GE center OKC could see itself becoming a hub for oilfield artificial lift technologies. It is a niche business, but still it is nice to be a niche in something!

----------


## ou48A

It's not well understood by very  many people in our area but Oil & NG manufacturing has been big business in our area for some time.
One such Co is the Wood Group. As I'm sure its true of others... their products are shipped all over the world.

But these Baker Hughes jobs are  some of the types of jobs that comes with increased crude / NG drilling and other associated facility's. 
Many of the jobs (probabaly a strong majority) pay much better than the listed BH average wage.

In my view, anything we can do to promote these types of jobs and there prosperity it's good for the  OKC metro and the nation.

----------


## ljbab728

Steve's article.

Baker-Hughes to open OKC manufacturing center | News OK




> In addition to creating 475 jobs, *the company is planning to invest between $128 million and $150 million on land,* *new plants, high tech robotics, machinery and inventory.* The new Oklahoma City operation will be the company’s only site in the United States to incorporate high-tech robotics as part of creating motors for oil and gas companies.

----------


## catch22

Another great announcement!

----------


## Rover

Any chance GEs locating here affected this decision?

----------


## DavidD_NorthOKC

If I were a young soon to be, or recent high school grad, I might look at taking some robotics courses. I didn't see a robotics program at Francis Tuttle, but surely someone in the state has a program. The CNC stuff is helpful, but some specific training in robotics and programming would be a nice thing to have complete when this opens. 

Great news for the metro.

----------


## ou48A

> If I were a young soon to be, or recent high school grad, I might look at taking some robotics courses. I didn't see a robotics program at Francis Tuttle, but surely someone in the state has a program. The CNC stuff is helpful, but some specific training in robotics and programming would be a nice thing to have complete when this opens. 
> 
> Great news for the metro.


That type of work isn't for everybody.... I have done a little of it and found that after awhile that  this was mind numbing boring work that kept me way to confined.....
I felt like a robot my self.... LOL
But these are good jobs for the right people.

----------


## Libbymin

A guy in my office just left to take a job over there as a contract analyst a week ago.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> It's not well understood by very  many people in our area but Oil & NG manufacturing has been big business in our area for some time.
> One such Co is the Wood Group. As I'm sure its true of others... their products are shipped all over the world.
> 
> But these Baker Hughes jobs are  some of the types of jobs that comes with increased crude / NG drilling and other associated facility's. 
> Many of the jobs (probabaly a strong majority) pay much better than the listed BH average wage.
> 
> In my view, anything we can do to promote these types of jobs and there prosperity it's good for the  OKC metro and the nation.


GE bought out Woodgroup ESP and Pressure control (sites in shawnee and purcell). The GE site by TAF base (not the GRC being built downtown) is a direct competitor to BHI's Centrilift division, which is part of their artificial lift line. It will be interesting to see how this will affect the Centrilift hq in Claremore, where all their pumps and surface units are manufactured.

Doubt it will also happen, but schlumberger has an artificial lift group based in bartlesville...

----------


## ou48A

> GE bought out Woodgroup ESP and Pressure control (sites in shawnee and purcell). The GE site by TAF base (not the GRC being built downtown) is a direct competitor to BHI's Centrilift division, which is part of their artificial lift line. It will be interesting to see how this will affect the Centrilift hq in Claremore, where all their pumps and surface units are manufactured.
> 
> Doubt it will also happen, but schlumberger has an artificial lift group based in bartlesville...


Thanks...... 
I had forgotten about those GE purchases but now that you mention it I remember it now.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Energy-related building projects set to begin as city approves jobs incentives for GE, Baker Hughes | News OK

----------


## mugofbeer

It's just corporate charity.  More money to the wealthy. Let Texas or some other state give the people's money to get those jobs!

----------


## coov23

> It's just corporate charity.  More money to the wealthy. Let Texas or some other state give the people's money to get those jobs!


Troll so hard. That, or you're just an idiot. Hope that it's just the former and not the latter.

----------


## mugofbeer

Recognize it for what it was, sarcasm, for those who don't understand that incentives are investments.  Perhaps you should hold your comments until you know who you are talking about and what you are talking about.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Recognize it for what it was, sarcasm, for those who don't understand that incentives are investments.  Perhaps you should hold your comments until you know who you are talking about and what you are talking about.


I'll admit, I almost made the same comment but it's the 


> Let Texas or some other state give the people's money to get those jobs!


 part that got me! lol

----------


## mugofbeer

I just want to slap some people.........     :Smile:

----------


## catch22

How large of a facility can we expect them to build on Broadway ext/Kilpatrick.

475 jobs, mostly manufacturing, should indicate a sizable development.

----------


## Zuplar

Funny I see this thread after my neighbor and I were talking about this this past weekend. He has been with Baker for several years now, but due to his job, works from home 90% of the time.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm curious why they didn't work to build a consolidated plant on the south side near their existing sites on Sooner/59th.  There is ample room in the industrial complex on 240/air depot, and plenty land to buy near there as well. Going to the NW side for this seems weird to me.

----------


## Zuplar

Yeah I know my neighbor made comments about wishing they'd built more on the south side.

----------


## Bellaboo

They also have a corporate presence in Union Plaza on NW Expwy.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> I'm curious why they didn't work to build a consolidated plant on the south side near their existing sites on Sooner/59th.  There is ample room in the industrial complex on 240/air depot, and plenty land to buy near there as well. Going to the NW side for this seems weird to me.


Typically different P&L's of a business do not operate out of the same place. Not a whole lot of cross functional work between the two so really no need to stay on the south if you find a better deal on land up north. If this facility of theirs is truly centrilift, it would be very unlikely they would want to build next door to GE AL since they are direct competitors and could monitor each others sites. Im sure there may be some legal issues coming from that as well.

Has anyone determined more of what will be going on at this site other than robotic motor manufacturing? Are they pulling resources from claremore to OKC?

----------


## BG918

> Typically different P&L's of a business do not operate out of the same place. Not a whole lot of cross functional work between the two so really no need to stay on the south if you find a better deal on land up north. If this facility of theirs is truly centrilift, it would be very unlikely they would want to build next door to GE AL since they are direct competitors and could monitor each others sites. Im sure there may be some legal issues coming from that as well.
> 
> Has anyone determined more of what will be going on at this site other than robotic motor manufacturing? Are they pulling resources from claremore to OKC?


I assumed it is a different product line than Centrilift?  The Claremore plant is a huge facility and they just opened a research center there so I doubt they are moving anyone.  Baker Hughes has multiple smaller facilities across the state though that will likely be consolidated into this new plant in OKC.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> I assumed it is a different product line than Centrilift?  The Claremore plant is a huge facility and they just opened a research center there so I doubt they are moving anyone.  Baker Hughes has multiple smaller facilities across the state though that will likely be consolidated into this new plant in OKC.


Talked to some inteq guys today at the gym. Sounds like they are going to be consolidating alot of different facilities and groups into this center. I know the guys said they are going to move everyone from the inteq facility on 59th and sooner next to TAFB up to this site once its open. Im guessing they will sell there current site down there in MWC to GE next door who needs the space.

They did mention they have heard its going to be probably 2017/2018 before its actually built.

----------

